# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Německo, Германия, Deutschland, Alemania, Germany

## basurero

немецский, германия, deutchland, alemania, germany
Why are there so many words for German/y?

----------


## Оля

> немецкий, германия, deutschland, allemania, germany

----------


## Оля

"Немец" - так звали практически всех (без разбору) чужеземцев - за то, что говорили на непонятном наречии и, стало быть, были для русских все равно, что *нем*ые...

----------


## Dimitri

Немец = германец
Немецкий = германский 
А "немой" - потому что в древние времена были немцы на Руси и они не говорили по-русски = немые. (А не потому что они говорили на непонятном языке).

----------


## Оля

> А не потому что они говорили на непонятном языке.

 _Этимологический словарь Фасмера._: 
Слово: *немец*  Ближайшая этимология: "*человек, говорящий неясно, непонятно*"; "иностранец" [...]  Дальнейшая этимология: Праслав. *nemьcь "чужестранец" образовано от ne№mъ (см. немой). Ср. диал. говорить немо, т. е. "*невнятно говорить* (о ребенке)", ... арханг., немтырь, немтура "косноязычный, заика", вятск., др.-русск.: Югра же людие есть языкъ нkмъ, т. е. "чужой, *иноязычный* (немой) народ" [...]

----------


## Dimitri

_...вспомним для начала, кто же такие Немцы? В смысле происхождения┘ То есть, в смысле происхождения слова Немец. Происходит оно от нем, немой, и обозначало на Руси изначально вообще всех иностранцев как не говорящих по-русски..._  http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:Kc ... =clnk&cd=5

----------


## Dimitri

_Я вот как думаю. Вопрос ведь в русском произношении. Поэтому как в России принято, так и долхжно быть.
Немцы себя называют "дойч". Мы их немцами. Древние славяне себя называли "словене" - имеющие слово, тех, кого понимали, других жителей Европы "немцы" - не имеющие слова, немые. Относилось это не только к германским племенам. Так что слово "немец" несет слегка оскорбительную окраску, несмотря на официальный статус этого слова. Но сами немцы не обижаются, понимают, что так сложилось исторически._  http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:JX ... clnk&cd=10

----------


## Dimitri

+ в твоем объяснении содержится абсурд - как человек, *говорящий* на иностранном языке может быть *все равно что немым*?

----------


## Оля

Я не собираюсь с тобой спорить. Я лишь привела цитату из *этимологического* словаря. Мне кажется, это более авторитетный источник, чем ссылка на какой-то безымянный ресурс.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Так что слово "немец" несет слегка оскорбительную окраску

 Ничего подобного. В слове немец ничего оскорбительного нет.

----------


## Dimitri

> Так что слово "немец" несет слегка оскорбительную окраску
> 			
> 		  Ничего подобного. В слове немец ничего оскорбительного нет.

 Раньше было по-дехе ) сейчас нет.

----------


## Dimitri

> Я не собираюсь с тобой спорить. Я лишь привела цитату из *этимологического* словаря. Мне кажется, это более авторитетный источник, чем ссылка на какой-то безымянный ресурс.

 И в этимологических словарях бывают ошибки. Как и в данном случае. Кто вообще такой этот Фасмер? Первый раз о нем слышу. А я такой вариант происхождения слышал раньше от умных людей, и сейчас то, что я слышал, подтвердилось и на "безымянных ресурсах". А кто такой Фасмер - я не знаю. Сейчас словари клепают все, кому не лень.

----------


## TATY

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_for_Germany

----------


## Dimitri

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_for_Germany

 Причем тут это?

----------


## basurero

Thanks Taty. That's exactly what I was hoping for.

----------


## Dimitri

А, я совершенно забыл, что существует еще и автор темы с вопросом ))))))))))))))    ::   ::

----------


## TATY

In Russian the adjective is Немецкий but the country is still Германия. In most Slavonic languages (perhaps all of them except Russian) though the country matches the adjective.  E.g. Ukrainian: Німеччина,
Polish: Niemcy
Czech: Německo 
Also Hungarian (non slavic has borrowed the Slavic root): N

----------


## Kamion

In Swedish Germany is "Tyskland" and the adjective german is "tysk", so the words are very close the ones the germans themselves use.

----------


## Оля

> In Swedish Germany is "Tyskland" and the adjective german is "tysk"

 Italiener sagen "*t*ede*sk*o". Etwas gleiches  ::

----------


## vos

In die Niederl

----------


## Оля

[quote=vos]In der Niederl

----------


## vos

Danke sch

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by Kamion  In Swedish Germany is "Tyskland" and the adjective german is "tysk"   Italiener sagen "*t*ede*sk*o". Etwas gleiches

 Vielleicht "tedesco"? Soviel ich wei

----------


## Оля

> Vielleicht "tedesco"?

 Ja, ja, nat

----------


## christo_tamarin

> {немецкий, Германия, Deutchland, Alemania, Germany} 
> Why are there so many words for German/y?

 Germany is not an exception. There are too many other examples.  *Switzerland* 
This country has different (while related) names in the four languages spoken therein. In Latin, it is Helvetia. In modern Greek, it is still Helvetia.  *France* 
France was named upon a German tribe. In Latin, it is Galia: named upon a Celtic tribe. In modern Greek, it is still Galia.  *Greece* 
A name derived from latine Graecia is used in most languages. In Greek, however, it is Hellas/Hellada. In Turkish, it is Yunanistan (yunan - Greek), named upon an eastern local name for Greek people, related to "Ionian see".  *Hungary* 
This is also a confusing name derived from Latin. In Polish, it was changed to Węgry and then went to Russua as Венгрия. 
However, Hungarians call themselves Magyarok and call their country Magyarorsz

----------

